# About to Graduate from Medic School ...



## firemedic0227 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am currently scheduled to graduate from Paramedic School in November. I currently live in Nebraska and I am looking to possibly relocate to another state. I am looking at Texas or some place in the south or even Colorado. I want to be a Fire/Medic. I have all of my firefighter certifications. I do have a DUI that happened in 03/2008. I have had a clean record since then with no traffic offenses. I know a lot of departments and services have a 3 or 5 year wait to even apply. How easy is it to transfer NREMTP to state level EMT-P and what Services in the Texas Metro Areas's that are looking for Paramedics. I know there has been a lot of discussion about DUI's but this was a mistake that I learned from and will never happen again.


----------



## bigdogems (Sep 6, 2011)

Its going to be based on the company how they feel about the DUI based on their insurance. For texas being a full time FF/Medic you have to have a State fire commission. Some certs transfer, some dont. Oh and they wont tell you ahead of time if they accept it and the app fee is non refundable. They do accept NREMT-P. All you have to do is pay the fee and get a background done. Which is a small issue. The company that contracts with the state won't do the fingerprinting outside of their TX locations. So you'd have to take a little trip. 

www.tcfp.state.tx.us


----------



## firemedic0227 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am really thinking about moving to Texas. So if Texas doesn't recognize NREMT-P how hard is it to obtain the State License? All of my Fire Certs IFSAC Approved are Dept. of Defense related. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2011)

Texas does recognize NREMT IIRC. AAS in EMS or similar or a Baccalaureate degree in anything + NREMT-P = Licensed paramedic. Only NREMT-P = Certified Paramedic. From what I have read there really is no difference between the two besides gold vs. silver lettering on your state patch.


----------



## Fish (Sep 11, 2011)

arharris83 said:


> I am currently scheduled to graduate from Paramedic School in November. I currently live in Nebraska and I am looking to possibly relocate to another state. I am looking at Texas or some place in the south or even Colorado. I want to be a Fire/Medic. I have all of my firefighter certifications. I do have a DUI that happened in 03/2008. I have had a clean record since then with no traffic offenses. I know a lot of departments and services have a 3 or 5 year wait to even apply. How easy is it to transfer NREMTP to state level EMT-P and what Services in the Texas Metro Areas's that are looking for Paramedics. I know there has been a lot of discussion about DUI's but this was a mistake that I learned from and will never happen again.





If you have your NREMTP getting your Texas State Cert is no problem, just a check for $100-something Dollars, a Background Check, and a Wait for it all to get processed. As for the Fire Certs, I have no Clue. I work for a Third Service EMS Department, I will tell you this though. If you talkin the Metro area I assume you are reffering to Dallas/FTW? It is SUPER competitive. If you come down to Central Texas, it is a Lower Cost of Living, More Pay, and a Larger Scope of Practice. With lots of Volunteer departments to satisfy your FF needs. Now I have a question for you, what is EMS like where your from?

check out. www.wilcoems.org, they hire again in Jan 2012


----------



## Bradley (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't mean to hyjack your threat my man but I just graduated from medic school in Omaha last month! Good luck on finishing up and taking your NREMT. Where are you going to school? Fish I have a thread saved you started a while ago about your hiring from all the way back in Jan of this year. Good to know there will be more testing, I would like to send you a PM for some more info. 
Bradley


----------



## firemedic0227 (Sep 13, 2011)

I go to Metro for Paramedic. I am so excited to be just about finished!


----------



## phideux (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't know how the certifications transfer over, but I might worry about the DUI. Here when you apply for any EMS Job you have to provide a 10yr driving record. I don't know about Texas, but in SC it will probably put a damper on your getting a job.


----------



## firemedic0227 (Sep 13, 2011)

I realize that the DUI is a big factor in deciding on whether to hire someone or not. I do not down play the fact that DUI's are a lack in judgement because I know it was and I have owned up to it since I got it. I am remorseful of what I did and realize what could have happened during my complete lack of judgement that night. I am just glad that I didn't hurt anyone and that a cop pulled me over before that possibility could happen. Every time I go into an interview that I know will judge me on that DUI I own up to it right when the interview starts even without the interviewer(s) ask me about it. I am am trying to make myself a better person. I will not let this DUI get me down and keep me from doing what it is what I want and love to do!


----------



## Bradley (Sep 14, 2011)

Metro for me too. What a great program and staff! Only problem I had in 4th quarter is buying all those extra book$! Good luck man if you need anything let me know.


----------



## bigdogems (Sep 14, 2011)

You have the right idea on the DUI and interviews. Your best change is not to hide it. Own up to it before they even ask and express your regret. Depending on where you apply. If you don't have to drive and can always be in the back it wont be nearly as big of an issue.

As far as the fire certs. As far as I understand. The certificate must have a DOD or IFSAC seal on it to be accepted without question. You are allowed to send in a copy of the course content to be reviewed by the state and they may approve it. If you just want to work EMS and to the volunteer fire thing you dont have to be comissioned by the state. Something I completely disagree with but it is what it is


----------



## firemedic0227 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh yeah I totally agree with you on disagreeing with you on the whole volunteer thing. I would love to do the whole Fire/Medic thing. All of my certs are IFSAC certified, so I don't think that will be a problem. If you hear of anything opening up in your area let me know. It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bigdogems (Sep 15, 2011)

They go through cycles but keep an eye on Harris County Emergency Corps (former ESD1). EMS only. Good starting pay. Good calls
hcec.com 

If anything fill out the online app for when they do hire. But it would be a good idea to get your state cert taken care of. Its going to be hard to get hired without it


----------

